

Show HN: Product Hunt for Hollywood - filmboy3
http://www.pickingdailies.com/

======
filmboy3
Hi HN,

My name is Jonathan Schwartz, complete coding noob, but longtime fan of HN.

I just finished fumbling my way through my first Meteor.js project (via
Telescope) to make an Entertainment Industry Social News site, called "Picking
Dailies".

I modeled it in the vein of PH, and I'd love to hear feedback from real
hackers -- thanks for your time.

\--Jonathan

